# 300g protein



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok guys 300g protein, how would u do it, anything wrong the having ashake with everymeal? Not quite sure how im going to get it all from foods


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

6 meals, 50g each, there's a chance you might be taking in too much though/can use less

i'm guessing you're planning on bulking, how many calories a day are you aiming for, and what's your macro split?


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

I plan on carb cycling using a diet my bro is on. 300g prot, 70g fat, low and med and high carb days, 100g, 200g, 500g


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

40g from 1 scoop of whey(10g protein) and egg whites

120g from protein shakes

110 from chicken/turkey 500g roughly.

atleast 20g from indirect sources such as oats etc. theirs my 300 split over the day. 6 meals.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

well 200-250g of meat is around 50g of protein, or a large protein shake, or about 4-5 eggs.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanx lads


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Gza1 said:


> I plan on carb cycling using a diet my bro is on. 300g prot, 70g fat, low and med and high carb days, 100g, 200g, 500g


almost exactly what im doing now mate.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> almost exactly what im doing now mate.


Realy? Whats your diet look like mate? Am struglin 2 put mine together, wana make sure i dont have to many carbs storing as fat but istil would like to gain size.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i would get as much as you can from food, and use powder for pre and post wo, and with breakfast and bed time meal/shake. if you wake up through the nyt you could have a shake then?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

gerg said:


> 6 meals, 50g each, there's a chance you might be taking in too much though/can use less
> 
> i'm guessing you're planning on bulking, how many calories a day are you aiming for, and what's your macro split?


do you think 300g or 50g per meal is too much protein?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

6eggs 3 slices wholemeal toast - roughly 50g p

250g chicken / 50g rice / veg - roughly 60g p x2

tin tuna / spag - roughly 30g p

250g mince / spag / veg - roughly 50g p

Oats / protein / peanut butter blended shake - roughly 50g p

MRP roughly 30-60g p depending on brand

snack on nuts n seeds and perhaps make/buy some protein bars/flapjack


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Remember to count indirect proteins that come from nuts, oats ext.

Once you get used to it eating 300 grams of protein is very easy.

Take some amino acids with every meal to make the most out of the incomplete proteins in your meals.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Gza1 said:


> Realy? Whats your diet look like mate? Am struglin 2 put mine together, wana make sure i dont have to many carbs storing as fat but istil would like to gain size.


diet<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o> </o>

low day<o></o>

<o> </o>

meal 1 6 egg white +1 whole<o></o>

50g oats + 1scoop whey<o></o>

total = 412cal, 42p, 31c, 10f<o></o>

<o> </o>

meal 2 4 scoop whey<o></o>

200cal, 40p, 2.8c, 1.2f<o></o>

<o> </o>

pwo 1 banana and 2 scoop whey<o></o>

203cal, 21p, 23.5c, 1f<o></o>

<o> </o>

meal 3 200g chicken with 100g jacket pot and salad<o></o>

total - 368cal, 47p, 32c, 7f<o></o>

<o> </o>

meal 4 4 scoop whey with 20g brazil nut<o></o>

340cal, 40p, 3c, 15f<o></o>

<o> </o>

meal 5 200g chicken with salad<o></o>

232 cal, 43p, 0c, 6.4f<o></o>

<o> </o>

meal 6 4 scoop whey with 25g natty PB<o></o>

345cal, 47p,3c, 13f<o></o>

<o> </o>

totals 2109cal, 95c, 53p,6f<o></o>

<o> </o>

medium day will be an extra 100g carbs from same food sources spread between first 4 meals. will proberly just double up on oats, banana and jacket unless fancy sum oatcakes or rice cakes etc.<o></o>

<o> </o>

will be cycled as followed<o></o>

<o> </o>

sun-mon-tues - low days<o></o>

wed - medium day<o></o>

thurs-fri - low day<o></o>

sat - refeed day<o></o>

<o> </o>

refeed will not be a dirty binge it will be more of same foods with maybe cereal bars or extra flap jacks etc and treat myself to some milk in a protein shake. will have a cheat meal and eat bad food so to speak after 6-7 pm<o></o>


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Con said:


> Remember to count indirect proteins that come from nuts, oats ext.
> 
> Once you get used to it eating 300 grams of protein is very easy.
> 
> Take some amino acids with every meal to make the most out of the incomplete proteins in your meals.


The problem i have is the required consistency, ie eating that much each day. When i have managed it ,i got upto 17st 12lb ( on a test/tren cycle)

How do you get through the days when you just don't feel like eating?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

albie said:


> The problem i have is the required consistency, ie eating that much each day. When i have managed it ,i got upto 17st 12lb ( on a test/tren cycle)
> 
> How do you get through the days when you just don't feel like eating?


 Am cardio.

Digestive enzymes to get processing every thing faster.

Cycle in lower carb days this helps a ton.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Con said:


> Am cardio.
> 
> Digestive enzymes to get processing every thing faster.
> 
> Cycle in lower carb days this helps a ton.


Cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## Sean Byrne (Feb 2, 2009)

I am 230 lbs who many clarioes should I consume a day for my first steriod cycle?

What food should I eat and how much carbs,fat and protein should I consume daliy?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

here is a rough guide:

1-2gm protein per lb bw

2-4gm carb per lb bw

1-1.5gm fat per lb bw


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

stone14 said:


> here is a rough guide:
> 
> 1-2gm protein per lb bw
> 
> ...


 That is a fairly large range mate

Imo go with 1.5 protein and carb along with 1 fat per lb of lean muscle weight.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah tha is a bit of a big range. 2-4g of carbs per lb. So if you weight 200lbs you either have 400grams of carbs or 800grams of carbs. Quite a huge difference.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yep it is a big range but it depends on the indvidual, one person may need 2g per bw some may need double depending on metabolism etc, there isnt one set amount for everyone imo. thats why there s a wide range, only you can find out for yourself how much of each you need.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sean Byrne said:


> I am 230 lbs who many clarioes should I consume a day for my first steriod cycle?
> 
> What food should I eat and how much carbs,fat and protein should I consume daliy?


your weight loss all ready is great you have posted a few weeks ago that you was 260lbs now ur 230lbs wot was ur diet wen u lost this weight was it from the dieticion you went to see?



stone14 said:


> here is a rough guide:
> 
> 1-2gm protein per lb bw
> 
> ...


this is fine but a better starting pint would be

protein - 1-2g per lb bw

carbs - 1.5-2g per lb bw

fats - 0.25-0.50 per lb bw

then adjust accordingly


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

have you decided on a cycle then sean?

also i see you were 260lb, your best off starting with pscarbs cal ranges then mine since your naturally a big guy you should find it easy to grow on lower cals.


----------

